# Is The Wrestlemania Sign Catching Fire TWICE, A Metaphor For The Dumpster-Fire That Is WWE



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

One of my friends said last night "That sign terrifies me. What if falls down and it kills people". I never thought of that before but now i can't look at it 😂.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Just get rid of it. Pointing at it is just annoying as fuck at this point anyways.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> One of my friends said last night "That sign terrifies me. What if falls down and it kills people". I never thought of that before but now i can't look at it [emoji23].


You might as well say that about any piece of equipment and rigging they have hanging over the crowd, which is a shit ton. There’s safeties on safeties to prevent anything from falling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

